# wolfsbarsch in der bretagne



## jd (5. Dezember 2002)

würde gerne meinen sommerurlaub in der bretagne verbringen. habe gehört, dass man hier sehr gut auf wolfsbarsch fischen kann.

kennt sich da einer von euch aus? würde schon gern an einen ort fahren, an dem sich das fischen lohnt.


----------



## Mühle (8. Dezember 2002)

Hi Jd,

gib mal Deine Suchwörter in die Suchfunktion des AB ein. Ich meine, das Thema hätten wir schon mal ab und zu gehabt.
Ich kann dazu folgendes sagen: Wir waren 1999 im Sommer in der Bretagne (Le Pouldu) und angelten mit Erfolg von der Felsküste aus. 
Köder waren Seeringel- oder Wattwürmer, die wir am Grund anboten. Gefangen haben wir Lippfische, Wolfsbarsche, kleinere Dorschartige und ein einheimischer Angler fing auf Fischfetzen sogar mal einen Conger von gut einem Meter vom Ufer aus.
Schwierig ist das Angeln dort allerdings, weil man in den Felsklippen sehr viele Hänger bekommt. Abrrissmontagen sind daher Pflicht. Am besten man sucht sich sanige Plateaus zwischen Felspartien.
 Mit Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsche vom Ufer habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, ist aber sicher auch möglich, wenn die Fische dicht genug unter Land kommen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Dezember 2002)

Hi,
Als Beifang beim Brandungsangeln hatten wir dort auch mal einen. Ob sich das Gezielte angeln mit der Brandungsrute lohnt? -  Keine Ahnung. Die Franzosen angeln meist mit der Spinnrute und Wobblern. 
Ich meine, das die Erfolge an der Nordküste besser waren.
Kann aber auch am Wetter gelegen haben.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## jd (9. Dezember 2002)

spinnfischen wär mir schon das liebste. als kind hab ich mal auf der ile de re einem franzosen zugeschaut, der hat im hafen fett abgeräumt. die barsche standen unter den booten. 

weiß aber nicht mehr, welcher hafen das war. ist schon ne weile her und man weiß ja außerdem auch nicht, ob die fische nach 20 jahren noch da sind.


----------



## Mühle (9. Dezember 2002)

> man weiß ja außerdem auch nicht, ob die fische nach 20 jahren noch da sind.



Aber wenn, dann dürften sie außerordentlich fett geworden sein! :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------

